
From broke English teacher abroad to Uber Software Engineer in 8 months - Pete-Codes
https://www.nocsdegree.com/from-broke-english-teacher-abroad-to-uber-software-engineer/
======
Pete-Codes
Hey, author here.

So this person actually put that title in the email to me.

Aaron basically realised he didn't want to be a broke ESL teacher any more,
learning to code and is now working at Uber and has got a 100% remote
contract.

